# Liking an artist before actually realizing you liked the artist.



## Aleu (Sep 26, 2010)

I know this may or may not make sense so I'll give an example or two.

Say you hear a few songs that you like on the radio and you like them all but have no idea who the artists are until you do a search on youtube or something then see they're all by the same group. 
I've had this happen a couple years ago with Green Day. I didn't like them only because it was the new big thing and everyone was into it. 
I enjoyed songs like Holiday (We played it as a stand song in marching band), Good Riddance, and Boulevard of Broken Dreams. Then after I saw who the artist was I was thinking "Okay, they're not all that bad."

Now I try to listen to bands anonymously before really giving an opinion. The only exception is Kid Rock and Eminem. 
I hated Kid Rock before and after listening to his music I still hate him and his music.

As for Eminem, there is only one or two songs that I could tolerate hearing. One is Slim Shady because it's just so god damn funny to listen to. The other one I can't remember the name of but it was really sad. From what I can remember it was about a dad that ignored or left his wife and kid to be a performer or something. I think it might be on the "Cleaning out the Closet" album, I'm not sure. Still, overall, I can't stand his music. I think it might be because he has an annoying voice, it kinda reminds me of a constipated Bugs Bunny and because of it, I can't take his music seriously.

So, what artists did anyone else discover that they liked or dislike after listening to a few songs (if any)?


----------



## Hir (Sep 26, 2010)

1-2 songs: "Wow, I like this. Must hear more songs." or "Hmm, not so sure."
3-4 songs: "Wow, I'm checking out an album!" or "Yeah, I doubt I'll like this."
1 album later: "Wow, I have to check out the rest of their stuff!" or "Yeah, I don't like this band. *give up here*"
1 discography later: "What a brilliant band!" or "Why did I even do that, I knew I didn't like them in the first place!"


----------



## Eske (Sep 26, 2010)

Rammstein.  I was in denial for so long.. but I'd be like "Ha, this song is great, but oh, it's Rammstein..." and "This song is so catchy... but I don't like Rammstein..."  

Now I've come to terms, I'm a Rammstein fan.  :c


----------



## KristynLioness (Sep 26, 2010)

For me it was Scott Krippayne. Heard several of his songs on the radio and I didn't realize they were by him until he gave a concert at my old church.


----------



## Cam (Sep 26, 2010)

Thats how lady gaga happened to me

I hated her musi, but then after I saw her marketing strategies I got a boner for her :V


----------



## Aleu (Sep 26, 2010)

cmrnmrphy said:


> Thats how lady gaga happened to me
> 
> I hated her musi, but then after I saw her marketing strategies I got a boner for her :V


 I can't stand female singers. Their voice just gets to me.


----------



## Cam (Sep 26, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> I can't stand female singers. Their voice just gets to me.



Really? I love alot of female singers

But it all comes down to their performance ability, which is how you an really identify a good entertainer

Madonna, Lady GaGa, Hayley Williams = â™¥


----------



## Hir (Sep 26, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> I can't stand female singers. Their voice just gets to me.


 Wow, that's sexist. :V


----------



## Aleu (Sep 26, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Wow, that's sexist. :V


 that's not sexist. It would be sexist if I said "male singers are better"



cmrnmrphy said:


> Really? I love alot of female singers
> 
> But it all comes down to their performance ability, which is how you an really identify a good entertainer
> 
> Madonna, Lady GaGa, Hayley Williams = â™¥


 *pukes*
I don't give a shit about what a person wears while they perform. I came  to listen to the music live. If a person is all about how they look  like and don't focus on the music aspect then I wouldn't bother.


----------



## Hir (Sep 26, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> male singers are better


 sexist fuck :V


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Sep 26, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> that's not sexist. It would be sexist if I said "male singers are better"


 That's what you said though.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 26, 2010)

Teto said:


> That's what you said though.


 


AleutheWolf said:


> I can't stand female singers. Their voice just gets to me.


Saying "I can't stand female singers" is not the same thing as saying "male singers are better."
I'm not saying that either is better but what I like to listen to.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Sep 26, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> Saying "I can't stand female singers" is not the same thing as saying "male singers are better."
> I'm not saying that either is better but what I like to listen to.


 you can't deny that that is what you implied with your post though


----------



## Aleu (Sep 26, 2010)

Teto said:


> you can't deny that that is what you implied with your post though


 yeah, I can, actually.
I didn't imply anywhere near that. I just stated my likes. I don't like the pitch of the females when they're singing. I'm not saying they're worse. I just don't like it. How is that so god damn hard to comprehend?


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Sep 26, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> yeah, I can, actually.
> I didn't imply anywhere near that. I just stated my likes. I don't like the pitch of the females when they're singing. I'm not saying they're worse. I just don't like it. How is that so god damn hard to comprehend?


 well clearly saying you don't like them is the same as saying male voices are better there's only one other gender and dogs can't fucking sing can they


----------



## Hir (Sep 26, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> Saying "I can't stand female singers" is not the same thing as saying "male singers are better."
> I'm not saying that either is better but what I like to listen to.


 look you're still sexist

go and tell a woman to get back in the kitchen

dick


----------



## Aleu (Sep 26, 2010)

Teto said:


> well clearly saying you don't like them is the same as saying male voices are better there's only one other gender and dogs can't fucking sing can they


 I'M NOT SAYING THE MALES ARE BETTER GOD FUCKING DAMMIT!!
Maybe I like male voices better, yes, but I'm not saying that men sing better than women.



DarkNoctus said:


> look you're still sexist
> 
> go and tell a woman to get back in the kitchen
> 
> dick


I am a woman you god damn idiot.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Sep 26, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> I'M NOT SAYING THE MALES ARE BETTER GOD FUCKING DAMMIT!!
> Maybe I like male voices better, yes, but I'm not saying that men sing better than women.


 :3
I'm done


----------



## Hir (Sep 26, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> I am a woman you god damn idiot.


 where did i ever suggest you were male

are you telling me that males are the only people who could be sexist towards women?

that's sexist in itself, bitch


----------



## greg-the-fox (Sep 26, 2010)

hmm, can't say this has happened to me


----------



## Aleu (Sep 26, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> where did i ever suggest you were male
> 
> are you telling me that males are the only people who could be sexist towards women?
> 
> that's sexist in itself, bitch


 You don't hear many people calling women "dicks." Usually, insults directed to women are "Cunts", "bitches", "Skanks" and so forth.
For men it's normally "dicks", "assholes", "douche bags"


----------



## Hir (Sep 26, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> You don't hear many people calling women "dicks." Usually, insults directed to women are "Cunts", "bitches", "Skanks" and so forth.
> For men it's normally "dicks", "assholes", "douche bags"


 shut up, dick :V


----------



## Alstor (Sep 26, 2010)

I was listening to "Blurry" and "Psycho" on the radio, and I loved those songs.

Puddle of Mudd is one of my favorite bands now.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 26, 2010)

a lot of the bands in tony hawk's pro skater like jody foster's army or adolescents or primus or unsane or Cannibal Ox or Mr. Lif


and I LOVE FEMALE SINGERSSSSSssss~


----------



## KaiFox (Sep 26, 2010)

I had this issue with Foo Fighters. For the longest time I said I didn't like them just because everyone loved them for their single "Best of You", a song that I didn't like. 

Years later, I actually started listening to Foo Fighters and checking them out since Dave Grohl was the drummer for one of Queens of the Stone Age's albums. This is when I came to realize that I actually really liked Foo Fighters. I simply didn't like that one song that made them so fucking popular. lol


----------



## Aleu (Sep 26, 2010)

KaiFox said:


> I had this issue with Foo Fighters. For the longest time I said I didn't like them just because everyone loved them for their single "Best of You", a song that I didn't like.
> 
> Years later, I actually started listening to Foo Fighters and checking them out since Dave Grohl was the drummer for one of Queens of the Stone Age's albums. This is when I came to realize that I actually really liked Foo Fighters. I simply didn't like that one song that made them so fucking popular. lol


 I'm a bit like that for some bands. 
From what I've heard Radar Love was one of Golden Earring's best songs but I don't really care for it too much.
Also, isn't Dave Grohl in a bunch of other bands too?


----------



## KaiFox (Sep 26, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> I'm a bit like that for some bands.
> From what I've heard Radar Love was one of Golden Earring's best songs but I don't really care for it too much.
> Also, isn't Dave Grohl in a bunch of other bands too?


 
He was in Nirvana and was in Queens of the Stone Age for their album _Songs for the Deaf_. He is currently only in Foo Fighters and Them Crooked Vultures (also <3), as far as I know.


----------



## Isen (Sep 27, 2010)

Senzuri Champion said:


> a lot of the bands in tony hawk's pro skater like jody foster's army or adolescents or primus or unsane or Cannibal Ox or Mr. Lif



SO HERE I AM
DOING EVERYTHING I CAN
HOLDIN' ON TO WHAT I AM
PRETENDING I'M A SUPERMAAAAAAN

Nostalgia trip WHOA


----------



## Jw (Sep 27, 2010)

Here's the list of bands I really discovered and fell in love with in that way:

Journey was like that when I first got into it, back about 10 years ago. I kept going through my dad's albums and said "Wow, these guys sang all of these songs? They're amazing!". Then years later, "Don't Stop Believing" got adopted by pop culture and they started playing the hell out of that one song. It's a shame, there's so many more that are killer tracks by them. 

Foo Fighters (especially songs off "The Colour and the Shape" like "Hey Johnny Park") This band really kicked off a huge spread in my musical tastes. 

Thanks to them, I also started liking:
Audioslave (hybrid of Soundgarden's Chris Cornell and Rage Against the Machine)
Incubus ("Light Grenades" started it)
Puddle of Mudd ("Come Clean")
Soundgarden ("Superunknown")
Shinedown ("Leave a Whisper" and "The Sound of Madness")
Collective Soul ("Shine", "December" and "Run" were like "holy crap, they sung those songs"?)
Kings of Leon (mostly out of "Youth and Young Manhood", before "Only by the Night" came out)
Queens of the Stone Age
Stone Temple Pilots
Them Crooked vultures (hybrid of Zeppelin, Foo and QOTSA)


----------

